# "118, tell my family I love them."



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

TOLEDO, Ohio (WTVG) - Toledo Police Chief George Kral gave a detailed account on Monday of the Fourth of July incident at the Home Depot on Alexis that ended with one of his officer's shot and killed.
Kral started the presentation by calling 26-year-old Officer Anthony Dia a hero. He was the 31st Toledo Police Officer to die in the line of duty.

He released the 911 call, in which a woman called in about a heavily intoxicated male in a silver Mercury sedan. The older white male had several beer cans on top of the vehicle, which wasn't starting in the middle of the Home Depot parking lot.

Officer Dia arrived at the scene at 12:11 a.m. After encountering 57-year-old Edward Henry, he lost sight of him behind a flower display. Kral said the suspect then fired once, hitting Dia close to the armpit.

Kral said the body camera footage from Dia's person would not be released, but his final radio transmission was shared at the afternoon press conference.

"118, tell my family I love them."

Dia was pronounced dead at the hospital.

Dia's father left the room when that recording was played, but made comments to the press beforehand.

"My son went to help this man. I don't know if my son was walking on eggshells because of everything that's been done. I just told him, 'do your job, come home to your family.' Unfortunately, he didn't come home to family," Tony "Younes" Dia said. "All this anti-police stuff... his death - it's God telling us, 'Whoa. Calm down."

When asked what he would say to his son, Dia replied, "I love him and I'm proud of him. I'm proud he died defending the city."


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RIP Warrior.

Fucking execute that POS. He’ll get off because he’s drunk. I hope he dies screaming.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> RIP Warrior.
> 
> Fucking execute that POS. He'll get off because he's drunk. I hope he dies screaming.


I think the coward offed himself already. He's in God's hands now.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

TPD Officer Dia's Support & Updates (Official) organized by Matt Kleinert


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe the second worse thing about this tragedy is that there are some people celebrating.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Maybe the second worse thing about this tragedy is that there are some people celebrating.


Well they are showing their true colors, make a mental note of it and never forget it, karma can be a real bitch.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Tragic, Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

RIP Brother.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

mpd61 said:


> Maybe the second worse thing about this tragedy is that there are some people celebrating.


Same people who worship Christopher Dorner..... its a shame what society has come to.

RIP Ofc. Anthony Dia


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

RIP Officer, You guys still got some of us old folks that believe in ya...


----------

